# New Crimson Trace 1911 Master Series Grips



## SHAMUSPI (Jan 6, 2011)

CT is coming out with a redesigned laser grip for the 1911, that will fit all ambidextrous thumb safeties, AND BOBTAIL GRIPS!:mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt023 :smt023


----------

